# Hi Fellow Haunters...



## Gooberfreek (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi guy's, I thought I would just say hi to everyone, this looks like the forum for me, I am obsessed with halloween, I have loved it ever since I was old enough to trick or treat, I am now 33 and having more fun with every year!!! Most of my attention has moved on to throwing some amazing halloween parties for my 7 year old neice and her friends...most of my props I have made myself...:cheesykin:

I have my own graveyard, a pair of severed legs (full size), a monster zombie chopped in half with guts falling out (full size) a couple of signs, a spooky fence made from tree branches with spider webs hanging from it, many carved pumpkins ofcourse and various other shop bought decorations...(including a 7ft tall inflatable witch...:biggrinkin:

I am throwing a halloween party this halloween for over 20 kids, I have been trawling the internet for new ideas for props and party games/food...

I am in the middle of making a couldron out of paper mache which I am going to paint black then varnish it with exterior varnish and then I am putting a fogger inside it as a special effect, the kids are gonna love it!!! :laugheton:

Ah well, thats enough of me waffleing on...Im so glad I found this forum :eekin:​


----------



## FMX1 (Aug 21, 2010)

Welcome! You should find many ideas here to help keep your creative juices flowing. I know that I have. Most of all just have fun.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi GooberFreak! We are very happy you founds us too. Welcome to the forum! You'll find plenty of ideas and concepts here from some very talented people. Good luck!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Goober!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome the insanity is addicting


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum enjoy!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome, Gooberfreek! It's nice to have people from across the Atlantic join us. I'm sure you'll find lots of cool ideas for your holiday on here.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Goober!


----------



## Gooberfreek (Sep 14, 2010)

_Thanx for the very warm welcome guy's, I would love it if people over here in the UK were more interested in celebrating Halloween like those of you in the US, a friend of mine moved to Baltimore from the UK to get married, he loves it at halloween too, all the effort put into decorating the homes and making costumes, the UK just sees it as a times for kids, which is nice but adults should be able to have fun too...maybe Im just a big at heart really...lol...will try to post some pix of my previous haunts!!! lol...TTFN_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome Gooberfreek! Enjoy!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)




----------

